# Are you exactly where you want to be in life right now?



## Vix (Jul 8, 2019)

Meh, it’s close enough. I got the promotion and job I wanted, pretty much reached all of my big milestones all before hitting 30. I have my house and I want my family to grow, so I’m hoping to have more kids within these next few years.. It’s not exactly where I want it to be but way better than what I've dreamed of it to be. All in all, I’m happy that it’s moving towards that direction

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 8, 2019)

I can say with certainty that I am really _not_ where I expected myself to be. At least not as my 2007 self would see. (and then I mean, on the flip side, my 2008 self was certain I'd be dead long before now). My 2007 self being the most recent point at which I expected/hoped for a 'normal' future.

But, it's complicated. Myself 4 years ago would be floored that I actually returned to college in music and got a Bachelor's Degree. Also any me before earlier this year would be shocked that I finally got acceptance from my family. So it's a mix. But 2007 self would have envisioned me graduating from college within the expected range from when I graduated from high school, so I've certainly failed that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 8, 2019)

Absolutely not.

But that's okay, I suppose. I don't see a future--seems odd to think about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jul 9, 2019)

Nope still got growing to do...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 9, 2019)

Not yet. Maybe in a few years I will get there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 9, 2019)

No, but I keep hope alive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 9, 2019)

Not yet but I will be eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Jul 9, 2019)

Career wise, yes.

Socially, no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 9, 2019)

Didn’t really have much expectations of the future. Career wise I managed to get a good degree and I have a pretty decent job now, so better then expected. Family wise, I had hoped to have a family by now but that has all changed. Socially I am doing way better then expected. One thing I never expected was becoming way more confident in myself, but that happened and it’s awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jul 9, 2019)

Far from it, but I'm doing better than I was last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 10, 2019)

I, also, am not where I wish that I were, at this present time.

My career is excellent, but the fact that I still do not have a permanent job, after years of searching, is very annoying.

Also of extreme annoyance is the fact that I shall be 32 in eight days, and I still live with my parents and am not married; when I graduated from college in 2009, I was absolutely certain that I would have my own house within 5 years and be married within 10, but neither of those has happened yet. On a more positive note, I do have a girlfriend, a relationship that is better and has lasted longer than any of my previous relationships, and my social circle of friends has expanded greatly from what it was when I was in high school and college.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

Lew said:


> Career wise, yes.
> 
> Socially, no.


Do you want to get physical and engage in lewd acts with me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 10, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Do you want to get physical and engage in lewd acts with me?



Are you male or female?


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you male or female?


Get your mind out of the gutter right now. AYyyy


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 10, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter right now. AYyyy



You are the one who made the offer, my friend.


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2019)

one has to have a life to be somewhere in life
j/k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Jul 11, 2019)

Wtf DDJ, you trying to steal @RemChu away from me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Jul 11, 2019)

Unfortunately, no. I am merely a millionaire raking in around one hundred million a year (or thereabouts). It was around this time I expected to be a billlionaire. 

Although, I still think that within the next 7 years I'm capable of amassing a wealth within the hundreds of trillions (that's 14 zeroes for you plebs).


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 11, 2019)

No and I never will be. I've made peace with that.

I'm too lazy to put the effort forth.

My younger self had no illusions of grandeur though. This is what I expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2019)

Lew said:


> Wtf DDJ, you trying to steal @RemChu away from me?



I do not know whether or not @RemChu is male or female, so I definitely am not attempting to steal them from you.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2019)

I wanted to have my JD by 25. I'll be starting soon and should have it by 27/28ish. Not bad but it's definitely frustrating at times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2019)

The secret of success is that you can only get ahead one day at a time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Jul 12, 2019)

No , not close  and i dont know if i will ever be there , at least i accepted the reality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Jul 13, 2019)

Well right now I can't tell but I am will try my best to become what I want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blue Rosa (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm always at the right place  Maybe it's because I'm always trying to follow my heart. So the place I'm in is where I decided to be. When you think about things from this perspective - It's always the right place!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jul 14, 2019)

I never had a serious vision of the future, so I'm not exactly disappointed or anything. Figured I'd miraculously become a paleontologist as a kid with no idea how kids become adults.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 15, 2019)

This thread is mildly depressing, I blame @Haze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jul 15, 2019)

*Honestly? No..

What I expected my life to be right now is be married (like we planned for 7 years), live in America, have a job hat has to do with art, be close to my friends..so on

A lot of things that I didn`t expect and were bad happened 

But it feels like for one to move forward, there is a need for a step back so trying to think positive and make the best out of the current situations*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

~M~ said:


> The secret of success is that you can only get ahead one day at a time



Very true. I tried thinking this way when I taught abroad. Helped me to stay positive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jul 16, 2019)

Whenever I reach a destination, I set course to another one. Where I want to be in life is never-ending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jul 16, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Whenever I reach a destination, I set course to another. Where I want to be in life is never-ending.



As it should be, but unfortunately people (like myself) are sometimes bad at coming up with goals.

The fact that there's quite a few directions one can go is always something that makes things hard.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 16, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> As it should be, but unfortunately people (like myself) are sometimes bad at coming up with goals.
> 
> The fact that there's quite a few directions one can go is always something that makes things hard.



I believe there’s a place everyone wants to reach the most.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Jul 16, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> I believe there’s a place everyone wants to reach the most.



Sure, but some people just do not know how to organize themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yubel (Jul 17, 2019)

No, proof by the fact I'm hanging around this place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Very true. I tried thinking this way when I taught abroad. Helped me to stay positive.



Teaching abroad already sounds like success to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Teaching abroad already sounds like success to me.



Yeah it was fun. I ended up burning a lot of cash though; that was probably my biggest mistake.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah it was fun. I ended up burning a lot of cash though; that was probably my biggest mistake.



At least it was by choice. Fixing my car these last couple of weeks ate through ALL of my savings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izaya X (Jul 19, 2019)

Nah 
I wouldn’t waste my time so much if I would

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 19, 2019)

Also, to actually answer the thread the answer is both yes and no. I am mildly successful career wise and personally, but I suppose as is the hallmark of life I'm always looking for ways to move up in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 20, 2019)

Not even close. I thought I would somehow be a multimillionaire living in a penthouse by 24. Instead, at the age of 26 I'm broke as a joke with crippling student debt living with parents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 16, 2019)

No,not yet.Well,I'm on the road to get where I want to be,and things are going in a good direction.I ended up doing stupid things,and abusing substances.I had bad alcohol relapse for about 7 weeks,but I'm learning how to drink in cultural way,and I cut a lot on alcohol.I plan to do 3 months break from cigs,drugs,and alcohol after Summer break will end.Also,I signed up for uni,and feel things will go better than one year ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Aug 20, 2019)

Not at all but didn't really have a grand plan, in the design of life to start with. For me it was more, just a couple of things I wanted to do but didn't get anywhere with them and ended up pretty lost, for many years.

I have however, made a few steps towards somewhere I want to be. With a part-job I like and study now, plus am out, actively doing things as much as possible. To have a better mindset and some ideas, for something I want to do.
Nine years ago, I would not think, I would be doing what I am right now. Though it is progress in the right direction. All changed three years ago, where I was pretty much forced, to really change how things were, in my life. Had to take being an adult seriously.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm thankful living in a peaceful country.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tangerine07 (Aug 20, 2019)

no, I lost purpose when my writing stint in a magazine got cut off. I've always thought I'd be ok living my life as long as I have this part-time job because I can build my portfolio in a field I really love, but well, nothing lasts forever. so now I'm stuck with my shite full-time job

I'm still at a loss what to do, but all I'm sure of is I don't want this full-time job at all. So I'm on the constant lookout for better opportunities

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Aug 20, 2019)

tangerine07 said:


> no, I lost purpose when my writing stint in a magazine got cut off. I've always thought I'd be ok living my life as long as I have this part-time job because I can build my portfolio in a field I really love, but well, nothing lasts forever. so now I'm stuck with my shite full-time job
> 
> I'm still at a loss what to do, but all I'm sure of is I don't want this full-time job at all. So I'm on the constant lookout for better opportunities


Whats your full time job, if you don't mind me asking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tangerine07 (Aug 20, 2019)

savior2005 said:


> Whats your full time job, if you don't mind me asking?



I don't mind  I am a curriculum developer in an English language academy. I create and revise content for English as Second Language learners. The job isn't really that bad, I could endure this a bit more if the management didn't suck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stonemine (Dec 17, 2019)

Not at all


----------



## jesusus (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm 100^1000 universe spanning miles away from my ideal life


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 22, 2019)

Anyone who says yes is in denial!

The whole purpose of life is to move up and forward, when that's over you're dead!


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 24, 2019)

No I suppose but then again, can't say it's bad. Could have been much worse I suppose.


----------



## ??? (Dec 25, 2019)

I don't even know where I want to be.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 25, 2019)

How can one be where one exactly wants to be in life when we always strive for better things?

We're not hard-wired to be content for long. It's only a temporary feeling. Maybe it's even an illusion until the urge for more takes over again.


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2019)

Lastier said:


> How can one be where one exactly wants to be in life when we always strive for better things?
> 
> We're not hard-wired to be content for long. It's only a temporary feeling. Maybe it's even an illusion until the urge for more takes over again.


I'm not striving for better things and I've been content with what I have for years.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 25, 2019)

Nah, I am not. 
I don't have high ambitions, but I guess I have still expected more from myself. Then again, I have so much of what others don't at the same "point". I don't really get to complain, and I can change stuff myself as well. I guess I am just taking and extended break.


----------

